# Grilled Steak with Roast Pepper Dressing/Weight Watchers



## Raine (Feb 14, 2005)

POINTS® value |  4
Servings |  4
 Our homemade roasted pepper dressing has a bit of a kick thanks to capers. It adds a zesty flavor to steak.


Ingredients 

1 pound lean beef round, use top round cut, sliced 3/4-inch thick 
1/2 cup fat-free Italian salad dressing, or fat-free vinaigrette dressing 
2 large sweet red pepper(s) 
1 small garlic clove(s), chopped 
1 tsp capers 
1 medium shallot(s), chopped 
1 Tbsp basil, fresh, chopped 
2 Tbsp fat-free Italian salad dressing, or fat-free vinaigrette dressing 
1/8 tsp table salt 
1/4 tsp black pepper 
1 serving cooking spray (5 one-second sprays per serving) 

Instructions 

Place steak in shallow bowl, cutting in half if necessary to fit in one layer. Pour on 1/2 cup of dressing and baste to cover steak. Cover bowl with plastic wrap and refrigerate 4 to 8 hours.

Meanwhile, prepare roast pepper dressing. Place whole peppers on top of gas stove over open flame (or place over hot grill). Char peppers on all sides using a long-handled fork to turn, about 5 minutes total. Remove from heat. Place peppers in plastic or paper bag, seal shut and set aside for 1 hour. Remove peppers from bag and scrape off skin with paring knife. Core peppers, and cut into chunks.

Place peppers, garlic, capers, shallot, basil, 2 tablespoons of salad dressing, salt and black pepper in blender; purée.

Coat grid of grill with cooking spray, place grid on grill and heat. 

To cook steak, drain off dressing-marinade. Pat steak with paper towels to remove excess moisture. Grill until well browned outside and medium-rare inside, about 3 to 5 minutes per side, or longer for desired doneness. Remove from grill immediately. Cut across grain into thin strips to serve. Yields about 3 ounces of meat and 1/3 cup of roast pepper dressing per serving. (Note: The dressing came be made up to a day in advance and kept refrigerated.)


----------

